# Mystery fitting



## hayware (Sep 30, 2012)

Found this in storage, one end has a 1 1/2 hub. does anyone know what it is or for?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Kinda looks like a tailpiece from a union?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Hub drain, not 100% sure about that though.


----------



## hayware (Sep 30, 2012)

It has 2x11/2 on the hub end but nothing fits in or over the other.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

It is an ABS spigot used in a hub on cast iron then leaded in.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Soil pipe adapter to be leaded in a cast iron hub


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Transition fitting from hubbed cast to plastic.

I learned that in this very forum.:laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I've just leaded straight PVC in with no problems.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like part of an expansion coupling


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Corndaddy mechanism for the HB9


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I've just leaded straight PVC in with no problems.


So have I, with mixed results.

I bet the flange at the bottom of the adapter does a lot better job centering the transition than a blind transition.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> So have I, with mixed results.
> 
> I bet the flange at the bottom of the adapter does a lot better job centering the transition than a blind transition.


Without a doubt. In a pinch solid core PVC will do the job.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Tite-seal gaskets are easier :yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Without a doubt. In a pinch solid core PVC will do the job.


I had to do some 6" rain leaders and roof drains at a bakery about 25-30 years ago -- I had a heck of a time centering the blind plastic in the hub.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Tite-seal gaskets are easier :yes:


Not always. Sometimes you just don't have the room to lever the pipe into the hub.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Tite-seal gaskets are easier :yes:


Those are a major pain in the a**. Grease it up hammer it in sh*t it popped out repeat and repeat and repeat ... Finally!!!!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

It's a henway


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Those are a major pain in the a**. Grease it up hammer it in sh*t it popped out repeat and repeat and repeat ... Finally!!!!


I lube it up with silicone and then lever it in. It's not going to pop out if you can get it past the stop on the tye seal.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Optimus Primer said:


> It's a henway


*innocently*

What's a henway? :whistling2:


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Hub adaptors are hard to find at the supply houses nowadays - most areas lead joints are an ancient art ... except maybe in Chicago


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I lube it up with silicone and then lever it in. It's not going to pop out if you can get it past the stop on the tye seal.


Duck butter


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Those are a major pain in the a**. Grease it up hammer it in sh*t it popped out repeat and repeat and repeat ... Finally!!!!


Make sure you bevel the end of the pipe going into Ty seal very well. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Duck butter


We call that Jailhouse Love Potion 'round here :laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> Make sure you bevel the end of the pipe going into Ty seal very well. It makes a huge difference.


This :yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Duck butter


I like silicone. Very slippery and much easier to clean up.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> We call that Jailhouse Love Potion 'round here :laughing:


The problem is it isn't water soluble and it stains everything it comes in contact with.

I won't even carry it on my truck anymore.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

KCplumber said:


> Hub adaptors are hard to find at the supply houses nowadays - most areas lead joints are an ancient art ... except maybe in Chicago


Still alive and well here......


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I've just leaded straight PVC in with no problems.


Won't pass inspection


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

KCplumber said:


> Hub adaptors are hard to find at the supply houses nowadays - most areas lead joints are an ancient art ... except maybe in Chicago


Saw some at lowes the other day. Was some what surprised.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

You can still find copper soil adapters around DFW, but I've never seen a plastic one until this thread.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I like silicone. Very slippery and much easier to clean up.


I'll try it next time


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

The plastic industry calls it a "SPA", or "soil pipe adaptor". 

I call it a plastic caulking ferrulle.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> It is an ABS spigot used in a hub on cast iron then leaded in.


yep a soil adapter good job


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> yep a soil adapter good job


 
Trade name here in Allentown, would be 2 x 2 ABS Manhoff fitting.
Would also be available in PVC and in sizes 1-1/2 x2, 2x2, 2x3, 3x3, 3x4, 4x4
First number is plastic size 2nd C.I.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*we also used these fitt's as such.*



PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Trade name here in Allentown, would be 2 x 2 ABS Manhoff fitting.
> Would also be available in PVC and in sizes 1-1/2 x2, 2x2, 2x3, 3x3, 3x4, 4x4
> First number is plastic size 2nd C.I.


On venting lets say on a 14-12 pitch roof usually on new work the roofers flashed. But on high pitched roofs the plumbers had to make flashing out of copper or lead. On the bigger sizes you could with lead -- fold the lead down in the vent to seal it against rain or snow. Copper presented some 
problems folding in. In the 70's & early 80's we were still using copper then plastics came in play and flashing in special cases became a chore.
We would put a riser out the roof 12" fabricate a flashing to fit the riser. Drop a manhoff spickot end down over the flashing and glue the manhoff to the pipe. The only fitt'g alteration was we had to remove the stop on the hub end. Lets call it plumbing ingenuity!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I've just leaded straight PVC in with no problems.


It is code to use a transition fitting, be it.a PVC to hub adaptor, or a PVC to no-hub adaptor.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> It is code to use a transition fitting, be it.a PVC to hub adaptor, or a PVC to no-hub adaptor.


Fully aware of this. Solid core PVC in a pinch:thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

When using leaded joint with PVC.. use the cool lead, not hot lead..


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> It is code to use a transition fitting, be it.a PVC to hub adaptor, or a PVC to no-hub adaptor.


I know the ones that have worked cast iron will know the answer to this. 
But the question is "why is the spickot end on cast iron adaptors and early cast iron fitt's? Why is it no longer on cast iron fitt's and pipe [bell and spickot type]? Hint just think on a sission joint what was the lead ring for?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I know the ones that have worked cast iron will know the answer to this.
> But the question is "why is the spickot end on cast iron adaptors and early cast iron fitt's? Why is it no longer on cast iron fitt's and pipe [bell and spickot type]? Hint just think on a sission joint what was the lead ring for?


Are referring to the oakum stop that they used to put on XH soil fittings?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Are referring to the oakum stop that they used to put on XH soil fittings?


 Yes all old soil fitt's had a spickot end. Any fitting today like those manhoffs have a spickot end it was there to hold the ockum so you could hammer it and get it tight. It was removed from soil fitt's and single hub pipe when the push-in gaskets came out.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Yes all old soil fitt's had a spickot end. Any fitting today like those manhoffs have a spickot end it was there to hold the ockum so you could hammer it and get it tight. It was removed from soil fitt's and single hub pipe when the push-in gaskets came out.


It was removed before the gaskets, when the process of spinning the actual hub on the pipe got good enough that the pipe could easily be centered in the hub, before they could taper the bottom of the hub the oakum stop served that purpose.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> When using leaded joint with PVC.. use the cool lead, not hot lead..


Cold lead, or lead wool as it is known, does not meat the Illinois plumbing code.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Cold lead, or lead wool as it is known, does not meat the Illinois plumbing code.


He might be referring to cold pouring, where you allow the lead to cool in the ladle until it is almost back to solid form, and then pouring your joint. Given the melting temp of lead I never really understood the concept, but I've worked with a lot of guys that wouldn't do it any other way, even when pouring copper hub adapters.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> He might be referring to cold pouring, where you allow the lead to cool in the ladle until it is almost back to solid form, and then pouring your joint. Given the melting temp of lead I never really understood the concept, but I've worked with a lot of guys that wouldn't do it any other way, even when pouring copper hub adapters.


 What I meant was if ya can put your finger in the lead pot without burning, the lead is cool enough to pour without melting the pvc..


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> What I meant was if ya can put your finger in the lead pot without burning, the lead is cool enough to pour without melting the pvc..


Man you must have a hell of a set of fingers. If lead is still molten [soft enough to push in your finger] it is still HOT and will burn the hell out of you. I never heard such a dumb statement. What's the temp of molten lead about 620 F ???


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Man you must have a hell of a set of fingers. If lead is still molten [soft enough to push in your finger] it is still HOT and will burn the hell out of you. I never heard such a dumb statement. What's the temp of molten lead about 620 F ???


 At 620F is still too hot...


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Man you must have a hell of a set of fingers. If lead is still molten [soft enough to push in your finger] it is still HOT and will burn the hell out of you. I never heard such a dumb statement. What's the temp of molten lead about 620 F ???[/QUOTE
> 
> Even after it has returned to solid form it will still burn the heck outta you. I've never really noticed any in between molten lead. It's either runny like water or solid. As it cools it starts to get kinda clumpy but certainly the molten parts are still extremely hot.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll get back to ya in awhile... if I have any fingers left...


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Looks like part of an expansion coupling


That's what I was thinking .


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

hayware said:


> Found this in storage, one end has a 1 1/2 hub. does anyone know what it is or for?


It's a transition fitting for going from cast iron DWV to ABS . You put the lipped end into a cast iron hub fitting, pack & pour a lead joint, caulk the lead joint and now ya can run yer ABS.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I've just leaded straight PVC in with no problems.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Man you must have a hell of a set of fingers. If lead is still molten [soft enough to push in your finger] it is still HOT and will burn the hell out of you. I never heard such a dumb statement. What's the temp of molten lead about 620 F ???


He "had" a hell of a set of fingers. Now his nickname is stumpy.:laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

You guys are such sissy's, afraid to do the ole lead finger test.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Trade name here in Allentown, would be 2 x 2 ABS Manhoff fitting.
> Would also be available in PVC and in sizes 1-1/2 x2, 2x2, 2x3, 3x3, 3x4, 4x4
> First number is plastic size 2nd C.I.


 
back in the 70's Bill the way it was read in Canton ,Ohio was 2 inch soil (by and in this case) 1 1/2 abs soil adapter. Listed that way by the manufacturer charlotte. They may have not used the proper terminology for thier fittings. No big deal as long as it was pulled and delivered to the plumber properly everything is cool. sort of like desanco and trap adapter. When I moved to Florida not one supplier here in Sarasota new what a desanco was. Terminology is a funny thing and different.

I am going to google and find out why manhoff?


----------

